
The Book of Graham (2014) - porter
http://www.leveragedsellout.com/2014/02/the-book-of-graham/
======
sixQuarks
\- "And this guy Paul was about to steal Eric, brainwash him into thinking he
was doing something else, and pay him next to nothing."

What the f* is this author talking about? He did absolutely no real research
about Y-combinator, just spewing his ideology without facts.

Y-combinator certainly isn't for everybody, but this guy is doing a disservice
to his cousin.

